# Can any one help!



## Cershi (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello my name is Casey and i am a 15 year old maleI have been having some symptoms of IBS! Here are my symptoms!-Pain in lower stomach area!-When invited to a friends house or going out somewhere get the sudden feeling of need to use bathroom! -When i get nerves it tends to go south and i get pains in my lower stomach.-I switch from between constipation and diarrhea very often, but diarrhea more often!-It got so bad in the last semester of school! I was scared to eat anything at school and when i did i just had to run back in forth to the bathroom during the last 2 periods of school!I got this feeling about 4 months ago when i started lifting weights(I am not sure but i think this triggered it) but when i tell my mother my stomach hurts or anybody they just tell me to get over it! so i do!I have been puting this off put does this sound like i have IBS! And do i need to go to the doctor!Please any advice whould be helpfull!!!!!!


----------



## School_kid (Jan 24, 2012)

Cershi said:


> Hello my name is Casey and i am a 15 year old maleI have been having some symptoms of IBS! Here are my symptoms!-Pain in lower stomach area!-When invited to a friends house or going out somewhere get the sudden feeling of need to use bathroom! -When i get nerves it tends to go south and i get pains in my lower stomach.-I switch from between constipation and diarrhea very often, but diarrhea more often!-It got so bad in the last semester of school! I was scared to eat anything at school and when i did i just had to run back in forth to the bathroom during the last 2 periods of school!I got this feeling about 4 months ago when i started lifting weights(I am not sure but i think this triggered it) but when i tell my mother my stomach hurts or anybody they just tell me to get over it! so i do!I have been puting this off put does this sound like i have IBS! And do i need to go to the doctor!Please any advice whould be helpfull!!!!!!


I'm not an expert but it sounds like IBS to me. Definitely try going to the doctor.


----------



## KittenMama (Sep 11, 2012)

That sounds like IBS to me. You should see a doctor for sure. He will be able to tell you a lot more, give you good advice, make sure it isn't anything serious and also give you medicine that could make you feel better. Tell your mother that you think something is wrong with your digestive system.Best wishes


----------



## allgirlsmom (May 5, 2013)

I am the mom of a 14 year old girl who has identical symptoms to yours except her pain can be anytime during the school day. The constipation/diarrhea and nervous trigger is classic. Have you noticed that you can have that same response to a fun or exciting event too? Although it sounds wrong, fun things are a type of stress too. It's enjoyable "stress" but can cause the same symptoms. If you see a doc, you can get help in managing this at school with bathroom privileges and test taking options, etc.


----------

